# Help me please.



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

k...a bitty confused...ur telling him to lop off his leg...ur want to find him some old merv boards caus u had been doin the crippy chicken dance and his is opening a gallery in honey b. Is that right? I hopefully will be on honey b in 10 days


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> k...a bitty confused...ur telling him to lop off his leg...ur want to find him some old merv boards caus u had been doin the crippy chicken dance and his is opening a gallery in honey b. Is that right? I hopefully will be on honey b in 10 days


I am telling him to lop it off yes.

When I was 4 I jumped out of a tree in my yard & landed on a 2x4 with a framing nail that got stuck in my heel bone. I ended up gettin' Osteomyelitis, but it went undetected for 8 years. I cried in agony every single night, nobody could figure it out. Until it was so rotten on the inside that the bone surrounding it was as thin as an egg shell then it broke. 
They were going to lop mine off.

They hollowed my entire heel bone out. Then for 6 months, they put wedges in it to keep it open, so they could clean the inside daily. 

There is no pain killer that stops the feeling of the insides of your bones getting scraped.

Nope.

They'll tell you it'll work. It does not.

The strong stuff they do give you.

You can see it moving down your arm as it enters from the IV.

It burns like fire.

After that they let it close up. The scar is massive & it's right where all boots have that protruding heel lock shit.

It was hollow for years? Not sure anymore how long?

But I cracked it twice before it filled itself back in.

One of those times was pretty bad. 

So it's pretty fucked & I'm not shittin' you you when I tell you. 
I have thought long & hard about that option.

For me, I don't think it would be a hard call at all.

I have no family, snowboarding is it.

Take that away.

I would die on the inside.


TT


I'm asking you guys to help find brother some of his old sticks.

I found one, I think it's kinda by you actually?

Kinda a co-inky-dink that you're heading down there, wouldn't chya say?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

got it...I'll keep my eye out for old 90-04 merv boards...what's the name of his gallery? btw cringing about your foot...kind of puckers the old a-hole


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> got it...I'll keep my eye out for old 90-04 merv boards...what's the name of his gallery? btw cringing about your foot...kind of puckers the old a-hole


Not too sure on the name I'll find out


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> got it...I'll keep my eye out for old 90-04 merv boards...what's the name of his gallery? *btw cringing about your foot...kind of puckers the old a-hole*


  *No shit!!!* Kinda makes me feel like a real Puss after all the bitchin' about my back!!! :blink:  

TT,.. I wish you luck in finding the boards your looking for!


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

If he is happy with the life he has built since snowboarding and not looking for a change then keep the leg. BUT, if everyday is painful and he wants to get back to snowboarding chop it off. For me, amputation was the best decision I could have made. It gave me my life back. With that said, he would be looking at above knee which can make getting back up difficult. He would want yo do some serious research on doctors and prosthetist. I travel all around the U.S. for my stuff because I am a difficult case. I break things :hairy: it took me a long time to find the right people to get me where I wanted to be. 

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Btw...anybody see the super bowl toyota commercial with Amy Purdy who is a bi-lateral amputee...shredin it up. Frickin inspiring

[VIDEO] Amy Purdy Super Bowl Commercial 2015 — Toyota Celebrates Paralympian - Hollywood Life


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Reading this thread made the heart break a little...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Reading this makes me sad but saying not being able to snowboard seems a bit extreme unless one is completely paralyzed.
I saw a guy on a para monoski shredding mad in SD.
There are so many ways to allow disabled people snowboard.
Where there is will there is a way.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Reading this makes me sad but saying not being able to snowboard seems a bit extreme unless one is completely paralyzed.
> I saw a guy on a para monoski shredding mad in SD.
> There are so many ways to allow disabled people snowboard.
> Where there is will there is a way.


As an amputee with quadriplegic cerebral palsy, I agree and disagree with you. While there are "sit-down snowboards" out there many of the adaptive programs do not have them (yet). They cost ridiculous amounts of money. Sit-down skiing is much more common but it is not the same. 

Many non-disabled people believe there are a ton of options but in truth there aren't (unless cost is not a factor and you happen to get together with the rare individual who truly understands bio mechanics, is imaginative, and has the means to make stuff). If this guy says he can't snowboard (standing) he probably cannot however, will and desire do play a large part. My will and desire to live my life on my terms where strong enough that amputation was a blessing. Not many feel that way.

Best,
E


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

essie52 said:


> As an amputee with quadriplegic cerebral palsy, I agree and disagree with you. While there are "sit-down snowboards" out there many of the adaptive programs do not have them (yet). They cost ridiculous amounts of money. Sit-down skiing is much more common but it is not the same.
> 
> Many non-disabled people believe there are a ton of options but in truth there aren't (unless cost is not a factor and you happen to get together with the rare individual who truly understands bio mechanics, is imaginative, and has the means to make stuff). If this guy says he can't snowboard (standing) he probably cannot however, will and desire do play a large part. My will and desire to live my life on my terms where strong enough that amputation was a blessing. Not many feel that way.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.
Some people get beat down being disabled.
Some people simply see how life can be easily taken away if not living the best of it.
There are a lot people designing and trying to find a leg that works for snowboarding.
Here is a couple:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

speedjason said:


> I agree with you.
> Some people get beat down being disabled.
> Some people simply see how life can be easily taken away if not living the best of it.
> There are a lot people designing and trying to find a leg that works for snowboarding.


Pretty damn cool!! Big money (and insurance does not pay for "sports" legs). I was fortunate enough to have my "sports" leg donated to me. Otherwise, it would have cost $10,000 (yep... $10,000) and I am amputated below the knee. 

I think I was lucky in that my family never, ever treated me any differently so I never realized there were things I was not suppose to be able to do. Attitude has so much to do with it (well, that and a stiff drink) but one has to be able to work through the frustration and pain (literal teeth grinding pain). That can be more than some are willing to bear.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

essie52 said:


> Pretty damn cool!! Big money (and insurance does not pay for "sports" legs). I was fortunate enough to have my "sports" leg donated to me. Otherwise, it would have cost $10,000 (yep... $10,000) and I am amputated below the knee.


With that said, as to not discourage other amputees, it is not that difficult to get a "free" sports leg. There are several organizations that provide grants. Furthermore, if you are an active amputee your everyday leg is likely enough (at least to learn on). Talk to your prosthetist.

Best,
E


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

destroy said:


> Reading this thread made the heart break a little...


It puts my own leg/ankle issues into perspective. I need to stop whining so much!


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, that is awesome. I have suffered more than a few injuries over the years with some arthritis setting in before I am even 40, but really try not to complain much. Seeing guys like this really puts it into perspective. I have not yet seen one of those sit down snowboards, but I actually got a guy on my gopro tearing it up on on a sit down ski up at Breckenridge recently and then saw a whole group at one of my local resorts last week. I am sure those things are pricey.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a pair of early Bent Metal Baseless binders I picked up awhile ago, that I may be willing to part with, the only bad thing about them is they have Barbie on the highjacks....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Northriver1 said:


> I have a pair of early Bent Metal Baseless binders I picked up awhile ago, that I may be willing to part with, the only bad thing about them is they have Barbie on the highjacks....


Barbie stickers?
Not stock pics of Barbie?

Not that I couldn't see them makin' a Barbie set.

I'm positive he'll want em. If they're old.


TT


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

The highbacks had different pictures of things on them, this set just happens to have pictures of barbie on the back


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Early 90's Bent Metal Baseless Bindings


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

saw a dude riding with a terminator back leg at copper this week, it was cool. he was shredding too.

yea TT that shit about your foot is soo fucked up jesus h christ I can't scrape that out of my mind you poor bastard


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Northriver1 said:


> Early 90's Bent Metal Baseless Bindings


There's a pretty good chance he'll want those.

I'll leave him the link

Or maybe not?

All this is kinda personal, I didn't tell him I was gonna do this.

He hasn't returned any of my messages since.

Maybe I'll just tell him I know where a pair is?


TT


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah let him know Theres some available, and if you think the guy is Legit I'd be willing to just donate those.... I have no problem helping people out. I will pay it forward seeing as as WiredSports sent me a super nice pair of free goggles awhile back.... Let me know


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Northriver1 said:


> Yeah let him know Theres some available, and if you think the guy is Legit I'd be willing to just donate those.... I have no problem helping people out. I will pay it forward seeing as as WiredSports sent me a super nice pair of free goggles awhile back.... Let me know


Unfortunately, he's legit.

Good on ya man.

I'll get shipping info for ya


TT


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah just pm me the mailing address when you get it, I will get those sent out to him when I get a chance. It may take me a few days to get to it though


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Northriver1 said:


> Yeah just pm me the mailing address when you get it, I will get those sent out to him when I get a chance. It may take me a few days to get to it though


Of course, no problem.

Pm comin'


TT


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bent Metal Baseless Binders Shipped off!... Should arrive next Tuesday... Good luck with the rest, keep me informed of what else your able to round up for this guy.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Northriver1 said:


> Bent Metal Baseless Binders Shipped off!... Should arrive next Tuesday... Good luck with the rest, keep me informed of what else your able to round up for this guy.


Well....

Right after I read that the first night
I summoned my Craigslist Powers.

Some people might call it bull shit?
Oh I'm sure it prolly is?There's no such fuckin' thing.
Craigslist powers, haha.
That doesn't even make sense.

Yet, I punch in a few magic words
& 
Wowzerz.

Right off the hop.
I find one of THE most sought after Lib's, ever made.

Posted, only 17 hours before I seen it.

Quickly sent a message to the elf.
Boom.
Had it reeled in just like that.

Craigslist powers my ass.
Hahaha
Abra-ka-muther fuckin'-dabra.

It's sooo good, he mentioned to everybody that he found one.
But didn't say what it was yet.

That's pretty good.



Then last night, arguably the absolute, most kick ass lib that was ever made.
Right after I sent elf the link.

This is his reply, copied word for word.

Damn. That's THE one. I want THAT one. I don't know about adhunter. As well, no, I didn't get anything else today.

So.

Who wants to question my powers?

Mwa ha ha ha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll voodoo shrink your head.:facepalm1:


TT


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Right on... sure wish I hadn't sold the boards I was riding back in the day, JL Whale was by far the most special board I ever had...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, I found a pic of, what used to be a knee, or where a knee should go

That's the nastiest moose knuckle I've ever seen.


TT


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, thats not good!


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did send that guy those Bent Metal Binders quite awhile back, he was totally blown away that I just donated them and that I even covered the shipping... figured it was the least I could do, I hope he was able to round up some other nostalgic gear...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Northriver1 said:


> I did send that guy those Bent Metal Binders quite awhile back, he was totally blown away that I just donated them and that I even covered the shipping... figured it was the least I could do, I hope he was able to round up some other nostalgic gear...


Yeah I think he's doin' pretty good:dry:

Besides the not ever snowboarding again thing.

JHe told me last week he's almost got the entire Lib-Tech line up from conception until 2004, with a few dozen odd balls in there.

That's a lot of fuckin' decks , holy fak.


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

That would be one amazing snowboarding museum.

Collectors can be pretty lame sometimes, but ya gotta feel for this guy. He sounds like the real deal, and a swell dude.


----------

